# GP-30 Difference Old and Newer version?



## Rod Fearnley (Jan 2, 2008)

Can anybody help me with this question please? Apparently I need to know which version, old or newer GP-30 I have to get the proper AirWire G2 drop in receiver. It affects the lighting somehow?
Anybody know how to tell?


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Yes, the 2 basic versions have to do with the voltage used for the lights. The early units used large 2 pin plugs, 0.1" pin spacing. 

The newer stuff uses much smaller connectors, usually a 3 pin plug for lights. 

If I remember correctly, the earlier is 5v bulbs for the headlights, the later is 18v. Don't get confused by the "classification" lights, those have always been 2 pin bicolor LEDs. 

You might see some pictures on my site, under MOTIVE POWER.... USAT... 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Rod Fearnley (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Greg. I'll open her up tomorrow and then .put my order in


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

USAT electrical variations mentioned on this page:
*http://www.elmassian.com/trains-mai...ainmenu-36*


In the picture below, the connector with the yellow, black, red wires (bottom right) is the "new style" connector and runs lights from track voltage











The connector used with 5 volt lights is the one in the picture below, tall white 2 pin connector, you can see it in upper left, and just below the connector on the board it says "LAMP"










Greg


----------



## Rod Fearnley (Jan 2, 2008)

This is what I have inside my 30 Greg. So I guess it is the old version.I noticed also that, it had incandescent lamps at the rear end. So question is? Can i use the drop in or will I have to go with the G2. Better picture in next frame


----------



## Rod Fearnley (Jan 2, 2008)

Sorry, this should be slightly larger, better view.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

That's where you make a decision... 

You can use either, if you have a G1, then you can either set up a regulator (actually should already be one screwed to one of the weights) or change the bulbs to LEDs... 

It's a bit of work to rewire, but might be worth it, those 5V headlights are no longer available from USAT... besides the fact they want $3.50 each for them... 

If it was me, I would rewire for all LEDs. 

I see that loco had a derailment under track power and burned up a trace... get some polyfuses and put in line with your track pickups... 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Rod Fearnley (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks once again. I will order the G2 from Jonathan tomorrow. I was just a bit concerned with the 2 pin connector's that I have on here and the three pin pin connectors on the Drop In. Any suggestions?
My two previous installations , I gutted the whole loco for the install, With the Drop in I was looking for an easier way.


In answer to your fuse point. I use Battery on Board with a poly fuse between the + pos battery post and the Airwire board. 
I will also change out the lamps to LED's.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Now I am confused Rod. You stated:

Can anybody help me with this question please? Apparently I need to know which version, old or newer GP-30 I have to get the proper AirWire G2 drop in receiver. It affects the lighting somehow?
Anybody know how to tell? 


1. you have the old version apparently, but you need CVP to define what they mean by this.
2. Yes the lighting is affected because the older GPs used 5v lighting and the newer ones use 18v

If you have 3 pin connectors on the drop in, I believe you have the wrong drop in.

I went to their site, and am now even more confused...

They don't state anything about an old style gp30.... maybe there is no such beast...

The old style GP38 and GP7 are indeed mentioned, but now they say something backwards from what I know.

I think you better get CVP to tell you exactly what to do.

And the way they handle the different voltages looks different between the two and one involves cutting traces on the board.

At this point, don't listen to anything I have told you, I don't have confidence that CVP has clearly documented what is what.

One thing you can do is measure the voltage applied to the bulbs on your 2 pin connectors... get that info to CVP and have them tell you what is what... 


Greg


----------



## Rod Fearnley (Jan 2, 2008)

I have sent you a mail Greg.


----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

Rod 
now i'm confused are you going to use a dropin or a g2 ? the dropin from airwire for a gp30 will work in yours. 
have fun richard


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Richard, why do you say that? (not that I doubt you, but what extra information do you have that's not on the CVP web site?). 

Greg


----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

Greg no extra info. just done one and it look just like his. not the pic's you put up. 

richard


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey Rod,

As long as you were going to order from Jonathan anyway, why don't you just send him a picture and get the answer straight from him. No hassles that way and you're sure to be correct. Just a thought.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks Richard, if you have the same looking board, and it did not work, that's proof enough. Jonathan might not know the answer, if not send picture to CVP. 

The other boards I showed were examples, not GP30 boards... In general, the larger 2 pin connectors have 5 volts and the smaller 3 pin connectors track voltage. 

I've blown out enough 5 volt GP7 bulbs to learn my lesson! 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Rod Fearnley (Jan 2, 2008)

Gentlemen thank you very much for all of your time and assistance with this question.The problem is solved.

After sending the pictures to Jonathan, he came came back to me with this.
"Okay Rod, we are good to go. I pulled a GP-30 drop in from stock and looked at it in detail. It matches your connectors exactly as pictured in your unit. You should have no trouble installing it simply. now, this is interesting ,since you would still be better off changing over to led lighting, and with suitable resistors the drop in can be used without modification to drive led lights anyway, and this will greatly reduce current load for longer battery runs. The connectors for lighting on the drop in are two pin type, which is FAR more common that the three pin style.
So, you should have a great time of it, and have fun. 

Cheers,Jonathan"

Once again, thanks all. I'll let you know how it goes


----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

Greg 
I said it will work 
Richard


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

I said Jonathan would know.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Sorry Richard, somehow read it backwards. 

Glad to know that Jonathan had one in stock... and of course he also recommends changing to LEDs... if you blow out a bulb, switch to LED, those bulbs are way too expensive ordered as parts. 

Greg


----------



## Rod Fearnley (Jan 2, 2008)

While I have it all open Greg, I shall install LEds. Good advice, thanks.


----------

